
Freelance Bidding Sites: Another Lemons Market - omouse
http://www.workfromhomemomma.com/2007/05/my_thoughts_about_bidding_site.html
======
lupin_sansei
"I think my biggest problem with bidding sites is that they drive down the
rates. I see writers offering themselves for fifty cents an article and
Virtual Assistants charging $25 for a days worth of work. Are we so desperate
to earn money were willing to settle for less than slave wages? I dont know
of anyone who would flip burgers for such a paltry sum, but yet many will
happily accept next to nothing to get a proverbial foot in the door."

Slaves don't get paid any wages. That's why they are slaves.

Why not use it to your advantage and hire the cheap people instead of be one?

------
omouse
Wikipedia page on the Market for Lemons:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lemons_market>

